# Layout design gallery



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

I started a new user gallery with all the MTF user layouts I've done. I'll add my own stuff at a later time. I'll also add layout size and any related data as I get time, so keep checking back. If you see somehing you like, feel free to use it and if you would like something changed, let me know and I'll help out as best I can.

Think of it as "one stop shopping" =)


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Do you have a link? 

Never mind, I see you were talking about the vB gallery here.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/gallery/browseimages.php?c=42&userid=

Sorry, I was rushing to get back to work and forgot to add it.


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow, great stuff 

Thanks - some really good layouts there.


----------



## Canadian Car Knocker (Feb 8, 2011)

Giving me some great idea's. I'm gonna need a bigger space soon.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Just remember that everything here is stuff I've done for folks on this forum. I simply took that and put it on one place to make it easier to find.

I do have a few of my own random designs, but most were just me messing around with the program when I first got it, so I have to sort though them and find the good ones to post up.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

novice said:


> Wow, great stuff
> 
> Thanks - some really good layouts there.





Canadian Car Knocker said:


> Giving me some great idea's. I'm gonna need a bigger space soon.


Thanks guys! Feel free to use any of them. Or bits and pieces if you choose.


----------

